# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  100 Universitet me te mira ne Bote

## YaSmiN

*Per studentet qe jetojne Jashte Shqiperise.*


•	1.Universiteti Harvard   SHBA
•	2.Universiteti Standford  SHBA
•	3.Universiteti  Yale    SHBA
•	4.Instituti Teknologjik  i Kalifornise   SHBA
•	5.Universiteti i Kalifornise   Berkeley   SHBA
•	6.Universiteti  Cambridge  Angli
•	7.Instituti i teknologjise i Masacusets   SHBA
•	8.Universiteti  Oxford   Angli
•	9.Universiteti i Kalifornise   SHBA
•	10.Universiteti  Colombia   SHBA
•	11.Universiteti  Michigan at Ann Arbor   SHBA
•	12.Universiteti  California at Los Angeles   SHBA
•	13.Universiteti  Pennsylvania   SHBA
•	14.Universiteti  Duke   SHBA
•	15.Universiteti  Princeton   SHBA
•	16.Universiteti i Tokios   Japoni
•	17.Kolegji  Imperial College London   Angli
•	18.Universiteti i Torontos   Kanada
•	19.Universiteti   Cornell   SHBA
•	20.Universiteti i Cikagos   SHBA
•	21.Instituti Federal Zvicerian i Teknologjise ne Zyrih   Zvicer
•	22.Universiteti  Washington at Seattle   SHBA
•	23.Universiteti  California at San Diego   SHBA
•	24.Universiteti  Johns Hoopkins   SHBA
•	25.Universiteti  College London   Angli
•	26.Universiteti  Institute of Technology in Lausanne   Zvicer
•	27.Universiteti  Texas at Austin   SHBA
•	28.Universiteti  Wisconsin at Madison   SHBA 
•	29.Universiteti  Kyoto   Japoni
•	30.Universiteti  Minnesota Twin Cities   SHBA
•	31.Universiteti  British Columbia   SHBA
•	32.Universiteti i Gjeneves   Zvicer 
•	33.Universiteti  Washington in St.Louis   SHBA
•	34.Universiteti  London School of Economics   Angli
•	35.Universiteti  Northwestern   SHBA
•	36.Universiteti  Kombetar i  Singaporit
•	37.Universiteti  Pittsburgh   SHBA
•	38.Universiteti  Kombetar i Australise   Australi
•	39.Universiteti i Nju Jorkut   SHBA
•	40.Universiteti i Shtetit te Pensilvasine   SHBA
•	41.Universiteti   North Carolina at Chapel Hill
•	42.Universiteti Mcgill   Kanada
•	43.Universiteti   Ecole Polytechnique   France
•	44.Universiteti i Bazelit   Zvicer
•	45.Universiteti  Maryland   SHBA
•	46.Universiteti i Zyrihut   Zvicer
•	47.Universiteti i Edinburgut   Skoci
•	48.Universiteti  Illinois at Urbana Champaing   SHBA
•	49.Universiteti  Bristol   Angli
•	50.Universiteti i Sindeit   Austali
•	51.Universiteti  Colorado ad Boulder   SHBA
•	52.Universiteti Utrecht   Hollande
•	53.Universiteti i Melburnit   Austali 
•	54.Universiteti i Kalifornise  Jugore
•	55.Universiteti i Albertas   Kanada
•	56.Universiteti  Brown   SHBA
•	57.Universiteti i Osakas    Japoni
•	58.Universiteti i Mancesterit   Angli
•	59.Universiteti  California at Santa Barbara   SHBA
•	60.Universiteti i Shkences dhe Tenkologjise   Hong Kong
•	61.Universiteti  Wageningen   Hollande
•	62.Universiteti  Michigan State   SHBA
•	63.Universiteti i Munihut   Gjermani
•	64.Universiteti  New South Wales   Angli
•	65.Universiteti i Bostonit   SHBA
•	66.Universiteti  Vanderbilt   SHBA
•	67.Universiteti  Rochester   SHBA
•	68.Universiteti i  Hong Kongut
•	69.Universiteti  Tohoku   Japoni
•	70.Universiteti  Sheffield
•	71.Universiteti Teknologjik  Nanyang   Singapor
•	72.Universiteti i Vjene   Austri
•	73.Universiteti  Monash   Australi
•	74.Universiteti  Nottingham   Angli
•	75.Universiteti  Carnegie Mellon   SHBA
•	76.Universiteti  Lund
•	77.Universiteti  Texas A&M   SHBA
•	78.Universiteti  Western Australia   Australi
•	79.Universiteti  Ecole Normale Super Paris   France
•	80.Universiteti i Virxhinias   SHBA
•	81.Universiteti Teknik i Munihut   Gjermani
•	82.Universiteti Hebre i Jeruzalemit   Izrael
•	83.Universiteti  Leiden   Hollande
•	84.Universiteti   Waterloo
•	85.Universiteti  King’s College London    Angli
•	86.Universiteti  Purdue   SHBA
•	87.Universiteti  Birmingham   Angli
•	88.Universiteti  Uppsala   Suedi
•	89.Universiteti  i  Amsterdamit   Hollande
•	90.Universiteti  Heidelberg   SHBA
•	91.Universiteti  Queensland   SHBA
•	92.Universiteti  Leuven
•	93.Universiteti  Emory   SHBA
•	94.Universiteti  Nagoya
•	95.Universiteti  Case Western Reserve   SHBA
•	96.Universiteti  Kinez i  Hong Kongut
•	97.Universiteti  Newcastle   Angli
•	98.Universiteti  Innsbruck  Austri
•	99.Universiteti  Massachusetts at  Amherst   SHBA
•	100.Universiteti  Sussex   Angli

----------


## Ando_Ylli

Si yll te kam  :buzeqeshje:

----------

